# Anal



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ok lets try to keep this as clean as possible

if this is Inappropriate mods feel free to delete

just curious. was discussing this with my respective partner the other day. always has been something i wanted to try. and im slowly getting her to come round my way of thinking









wanted to know what the general opinion out there is.

if anyone has done it whats you opinion on it.

i know alot of people do enjoy it and can be great if done right of course.

but a bit of force never hurt anyone :rasp:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

are u gay


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nope am straight
question refers to anal between men and woman.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> nope am straight
> question refers to anal between men and woman.


voted


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> and im slowly getting him to come round my way of thinking


Im out of here.........................................


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> and im slowly getting him to come round my way of thinking


Im out of here.........................................
[/quote]

ill remember this and at the first opertunity will sabbotage one of your posts. you just watch it sunshine


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> and im slowly getting him to come round my way of thinking


Im out of here.........................................
[/quote]

wiggle that cute ass on the way out honey
[/quote]
Dude...Seriously!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> and im slowly getting him to come round my way of thinking


Im out of here.........................................
[/quote]

wiggle that cute ass on the way out honey
[/quote]
Dude...Seriously!








[/quote]


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

suppose this serves me right for starting a post about anal.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, you couldn't have expected it to be very enlightening or discussion-oriented.

At least you're getting votes?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The key is liquor.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ive tried it with 2 broads.
The trick is to lube it up, and enter it slowly and steady.
Im usually drunk, and they werent. But, yea lube, slow and steady.
Watch some Porn, Anal porn to get them in the mood sometimes too.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> *ok lets try to keep this as clean as possible*
> 
> if this is Inappropriate mods feel free to delete
> 
> ...


You make a Thread about Anal sex, on P-fury out of all places and you want it to be as clean as possible.









As for me, not into it. Why would i jam it in that hole when there is a perfectly good vagina right above it ?

Plus i think ill go sterile if i pull it out and there is sh!t on it.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHA another classic thread.

As for me, no but im considering it







.....Wait.....no im not...not yet


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Your from london trigger lover?

Where i come from your not allowed to leave school until you have done a slag up the poop shoot


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

What in the hell kind of school do you go to......


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG this thread had me laughin so hard, I give you credit for posting this. As for me, its one of those, hope to do before I die things. Not my baby let me drop one in your ass everynight kind of deals lol. Funny post though, it would be getting my girlfriend to do it as the tricky part, like im sure with most people.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

almost...when i was hammered. so was the gf. but i was at the point where i was so pissed i couldnt keep it up. so i went to sleep


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm going to Amsterdam in two days, so might give it a whirl.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I've done it a few times. Not really my thing, but once in a while when I'm good and drunk it seems like a good idea. Use mass quantities of lube, and pray you don't start hitting bottom all the sudden...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ In that case , i definitely would if i were you









It would be alot easier on your c*ck, just make sure shes hot, and actually has an ass. Then sall good!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd rather f*ck p*ssy over an ass any day.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^x2 a big x2^


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Feefa said:


> I'd rather f*ck p*ssy over an ass any day.


100%

It's nothing special. Some dudes go crazy for it and iv'e never been able to undersand why.
It's definitley not my thing. Poon rocks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^ exactly and you don't have to be gentle with a puss


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

depends on the sedative the old lady takes....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> I'd rather f*ck p*ssy over an ass any day.


Of course !!

What i want to know is why did it have to be an anal thread, this should of become a thread for urban dictionary sex acts


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You do not have to be gentle with an ass either.........as long as it is some girl you do not give a sh*t about. Lots of lube and give her the goods. I have done it numerous times with drunk girls. One night stands of course LOL! They sure feel it the next day. I railed my girl friend's(just a friend) friends and she was feelin it the next day. First timer. My friend asked me if I ass fucked her because she was hurtin real bad! LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's disgusting.

There is absolutely nothing about "Where the poop comes out" that I find sexually attractive.
Why in hell would a guy want to stuff his pecker into somebody's asshole??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Poop comes out of one.
Piss comes out of there other.

lol

Anal sex is all about the mood. Its hawt, Its kinky sh*t.
And its Super tight, and Warm...Like...Warm.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay...
To each their own!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

a lot more yes then I thought their would be


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

My little brother is an amateur philosopher. Here are two of his quotes regarding this topic....

1.) I respect my dick too much to get sh*t on it.

2.) If I woke up one day and realized I was gay, I wouldn't do guys, I would just do chicks in the ass. Nuff said!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

A well wiped ass shouldnt result in sh*t on your Shlong.
Also, it helps not to boink her AFTER shes done taking a dump.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

But if you do it before she takes a dump then wouldn't there be a Mud slide in the way ?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NOt if you wait and make sure she DOESNt have to takre a dump.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

So the only time you would be safe is if she just had a Enima?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hell ive...well...nevermind.a definate yes....sometimes.

HOF?????

im crying


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Exit only, nuff said.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Done it a bunch of times...most memorably on my 21st birthday. It's one of those things that seems like a good idea at the time...then afterwards, it just smells and is akward...afterwards you're sitting there staring at each other wondering who gets the bathroom first...It's been a while, and I'm really in no hurry to do it again.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ That right there sounds like a Romantic night.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> ^ That right there sounds like a Romantic night.


sure does


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Anal has been proven 100% effective birth control.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

girls love it


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Its good stuff


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Anal has been proven 100% effective birth control.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Hahahaha, this reminds me of the george carlin bit, Cornholin!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

whey theres loads of people who've done it. 
i still think its kinky and im gonna try it. thank god my gd has a nice arse


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> It's disgusting.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing about "Where the poop comes out" that I find sexually attractive.
> *Why in hell would a guy want to stuff his pecker into somebody's asshole??*


Thats what Mystifies me









I guess they find it cool, i certainly dont.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

done it and never takes long to finish, lol... I think becuase I think to myself what a dirty nasty dude I am and what a whore she is. Hey why the girl is on the rag go to the bum. lmao...


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH what a classy thread!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

give her a 'brown tie'. she will love you forever


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahah loving the feedback here.

i also picked up my lube today. go on Boots


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> So the only time you would be safe is if she just had a Enima?










it hurts im laughing so hard

quailty thread


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> whey theres loads of people who've done it.
> i still think its kinky and im gonna try it. thank god my *gd* has a nice arse


gd? Guard dog.

dude f*cking sick.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Quite a few amateurs in here I see?? Um, lets remember that the vag is located within inches of the ass.... and remember that muff your muching on is lined with urine-- its not like sex is a CLEAN thing-- They call it "the dirty" for a reason-- the rare times I perform anal, its smart to be clean before and afterwards aswell... meaning dont f*ck her right after she drops a deuce! maybe wait for after she gets outta the shower--- Best way to get a girl goin(or to find out if its somethin shed be into) is to take her doggs and after the first 10-15 mins take your thumb down and just start teasing the sh*t outta that ass.. lol... youll know right away if she wants you down there-- wait a minute, you guys know what I mean when I say "Doggs" right??

The chick I am with now loves given head(swallows)... lately when she has me in a reverse 69 she has been licking my ass and near it!! now again, id never let a chick do that if i wasnt clean as a whistle but I didnt know what to do with it so I let her continue-- .. I wish I could post pics or a vid-


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ Yup. Could have done just fine not reading this.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

When ya get bored try a new hole. hhaahhaa


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> ^ Yup. Your ass tasted like shrimp fried rice.


wtf???


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Quite a few amateurs in here I see?? Um, lets remember that the vag is located within inches of the ass.... and remember that muff your muching on is lined with urine-- its not like sex is a CLEAN thing-- They call it "the dirty" for a reason-- the rare times I perform anal, its smart to be clean before and afterwards aswell... meaning dont f*ck her right after she drops a deuce! maybe wait for after she gets outta the shower--- Best way to get a girl goin(or to find out if its somethin shed be into) is to take her doggs and after the first 10-15 mins take your thumb down and just start teasing the sh*t outta that ass.. lol... youll know right away if she wants you down there-- wait a minute, you guys know what I mean when I say "Doggs" right??
> 
> The chick I am with now loves given head(swallows)... lately when she has me in a reverse 69 she has been licking my ass and near it!! now again, id never let a chick do that if i wasnt clean as a whistle but I didnt know what to do with it so I let her continue-- .. I wish I could post pics or a vid-


Sounds like a keeper, have you brought her home to mom yet???


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Quite a few amateurs in here I see?? Um, lets remember that the vag is located within inches of the ass.... and remember that muff your muching on is lined with urine-- its not like sex is a CLEAN thing-- They call it "the dirty" for a reason-- the rare times I perform anal, its smart to be clean before and afterwards aswell... meaning dont f*ck her right after she drops a deuce! maybe wait for after she gets outta the shower--- Best way to get a girl goin(or to find out if its somethin shed be into) is to take her doggs and after the first 10-15 mins take your thumb down and just start teasing the sh*t outta that ass.. lol... youll know right away if she wants you down there-- wait a minute, you guys know what I mean when I say "Doggs" right??
> 
> The chick I am with now loves given head(swallows)... lately when she has me in a reverse 69 *she has been licking my ass and near it!!* now again, id never let a chick do that if i wasnt clean as a whistle but I didnt know what to do with it so I let her continue-- .. I wish I could post pics or a vid-


That tickles...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Quite a few amateurs in here I see?? Um, lets remember that the vag is located within inches of the ass.... and remember that muff your muching on is lined with urine-- its not like sex is a CLEAN thing-- They call it "the dirty" for a reason-- the rare times I perform anal, its smart to be clean before and afterwards aswell... meaning dont f*ck her right after she drops a deuce! maybe wait for after she gets outta the shower--- Best way to get a girl goin(or to find out if its somethin shed be into) is to take her doggs and after the first 10-15 mins take your thumb down and just start teasing the sh*t outta that ass.. lol... youll know right away if she wants you down there-- wait a minute, you guys know what I mean when I say "Doggs" right??
> 
> The chick I am with now loves given head(swallows)... lately when she has me in a reverse 69 she has been licking my ass and near it!! now again, id never let a chick do that if i wasnt clean as a whistle but I didnt know what to do with it so I let her continue-- .. I wish I could post pics or a vid-


Hmmmm, interesting....









Have her give YOU a Canadian Goose!!!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

call me stupid... but wtf is a canadian goose?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Canadian Goose	


Spoiler



You lay a girl down in the middle of the floor naked. you proceed to take a running start diving over her and shitting on her in mid-air. For full effect make a honking sound.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Now that....is AMAZING ^^^


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lol why does canadian goose always come in these type of threads. lol theres always one.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Have any women posted on this thread ?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dont think so, but we do need a womans opinion.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Quite a few amateurs in here I see?? Um, lets remember that the vag is located within inches of the ass.... and remember that muff your muching on is lined with urine-- its not like sex is a CLEAN thing-- They call it "the dirty" for a reason-- the rare times I perform anal, its smart to be clean before and afterwards aswell... meaning dont f*ck her right after she drops a deuce! maybe wait for after she gets outta the shower--- Best way to get a girl goin(or to find out if its somethin shed be into) is to take her doggs and after the first 10-15 mins take your thumb down and just start teasing the sh*t outta that ass.. lol... youll know right away if she wants you down there-- wait a minute, you guys know what I mean when I say "Doggs" right??
> 
> The chick I am with now loves given head(swallows)... lately when she has me in a reverse 69 she has been licking my ass and near it!! now again, id never let a chick do that if i wasnt clean as a whistle but I didnt know what to do with it so I let her continue-- .. I wish I could post pics or a vid-


If you want to do some dirty stuff, talk your girl into an Alabama Hot Pocket.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Murphy18 said:


> Dont think so, but we do need a womans opinion.


Absolutely. In fact we need several womens opinions...for and against.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^^^^i second this


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> Quite a few amateurs in here I see?? Um, lets remember that the vag is located within inches of the ass.... and remember that muff your muching on is lined with urine-- its not like sex is a CLEAN thing-- They call it "the dirty" for a reason-- the rare times I perform anal, its smart to be clean before and afterwards aswell... meaning dont f*ck her right after she drops a deuce! maybe wait for after she gets outta the shower--- Best way to get a girl goin(or to find out if its somethin shed be into) is to take her doggs and after the first 10-15 mins take your thumb down and just start teasing the sh*t outta that ass.. lol... youll know right away if she wants you down there-- wait a minute, you guys know what I mean when I say "Doggs" right??
> 
> The chick I am with now loves given head(swallows)... lately when she has me in a reverse 69 she has been licking my ass and near it!! now again, id never let a chick do that if i wasnt clean as a whistle but I didnt know what to do with it so I let her continue-- .. I wish I could post pics or a vid-


If you want to do some dirty stuff, talk your girl into an Alabama Hot Pocket.
[/quote]










Thats f*ckin nasty


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

canadian goose


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Ive tried it with 2 broads.
> The trick is to lube it up, and enter it slowly and steady.
> Im usually drunk, and they werent. But, yea lube, slow and steady.
> Watch some Porn, Anal porn to get them in the mood sometimes too.










I share this same story


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

as soon as i try anal ill inform you all about my experince


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Canadian Goose and an Alabama Hot Pocket in the same night can lead to a seroius relationship :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

How about the spiderman?

So your f*cking a chick from behind.. just before you blow your load, pull out and cum in your hand, once you have a handful of man made protein shake make a quick dash around the front end and fling that sh*t in her face (ideally her eyes) the exact same way spiderman flings webs...

That will earn you a second date on style points alone


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Done it a bunch of times...most memorably on my 21st birthday. It's one of those things that seems like a good idea at the time...then afterwards, it just smells and is akward...afterwards you're sitting there staring at each other wondering who gets the bathroom first...It's been a while, and I'm really in no hurry to do it again.


thats my experience as well. 
did it a few times but it wasnt anything spectacular. sucks when it hurts the girl too.... for me anyway, im not into the whole "her in pain makes me hot" thing... cant think of the word i mean right now. rather just go in the front butt and its fun for both of us.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Jade Goody does it (i bet)


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> How about the spiderman?
> 
> So your f*cking a chick from behind.. just before you blow your load, pull out and cum in your hand, once you have a handful of man made protein shake make a quick dash around the front end and fling that sh*t in her face (ideally her eyes) the exact same way spiderman flings webs...
> 
> That will earn you a second date on style points alone


The best ever is the "Angry Pirate"

see what You do is you Jizz in one of her eyes, then stomp on her toes. She will hold her hand over her eye like an eye patch and limp around the room like she has a peg leg, and if you stomped hard enough on her toes she will be going RRRRRRR ugh RRRRRRRRR Just like a Pirate.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

See now this thread is turning into what i expected :laugh:

According to the Urban Dictionary this is an angry pirate.

''When a woman is giving a man head, he pulls out and nuts in her eye, upon doing this, she will let some sort of grunt of dissaproval and at this point he kicks her in the shin. This poor girl after being pissed and hurt will hobble after you're laughing ass''


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> How about the spiderman?
> 
> So your f*cking a chick from behind.. just before you blow your load, pull out and cum in your hand, once you have a handful of man made protein shake make a quick dash around the front end and fling that sh*t in her face (ideally her eyes) the exact same way spiderman flings webs...
> 
> That will earn you a second date on style points alone


The best ever is the "Angry Pirate"

see what You do is you Jizz in one of her eyes, then stomp on her toes. She will hold her hand over her eye like an eye patch and limp around the room like she has a peg leg, and if you stomped hard enough on her toes she will be going RRRRRRR ugh RRRRRRRRR Just like a Pirate.
[/quote]










oh man im so tempted to try these out.

anyone actually pulled any of these?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

where's krbjostad - she's a freak


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> How about the spiderman?
> 
> So your f*cking a chick from behind.. just before you blow your load, pull out and cum in your hand, once you have a handful of man made protein shake make a quick dash around the front end and fling that sh*t in her face (ideally her eyes) the exact same way spiderman flings webs...
> 
> That will earn you a second date on style points alone


The best ever is the "Angry Pirate"

see what You do is you Jizz in one of her eyes, then stomp on her toes. She will hold her hand over her eye like an eye patch and limp around the room like she has a peg leg, and if you stomped hard enough on her toes she will be going RRRRRRR ugh RRRRRRRRR Just like a Pirate.
[/quote]










oh man im so tempted to try these out.

anyone actually pulled any of these?
[/quote]

Rumor has it that Mattones has.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i want to try it but my gf wont let me... she says when we are married i said we could be in Vegas in 3 hours...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> where's krbjostad - she's a freak


Midgets aren't freaks, they're just carnies.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> where's krbjostad - she's a freak


Midgets aren't freaks, they're just carnies.
[/quote]


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sh*t sh*t sh*t ! Anal is an anagram of alan !!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> How about the spiderman?
> 
> So your f*cking a chick from behind.. just before you blow your load, pull out and cum in your hand, once you have a handful of man made protein shake make a quick dash around the front end and fling that sh*t in her face (ideally her eyes) the exact same way spiderman flings webs...
> 
> That will earn you a second date on style points alone


The best ever is the "Angry Pirate"

see what You do is you Jizz in one of her eyes, then stomp on her toes. She will hold her hand over her eye like an eye patch and limp around the room like she has a peg leg, and if you stomped hard enough on her toes she will be going RRRRRRR ugh RRRRRRRRR Just like a Pirate.
[/quote]

i just doubled over belly laughing in my chair...hahahahhahaha


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^:laugh:

When i first heard what the angry pirate was my stomach muscles were hurting from laughing so hard because the guy acted it out. So funny.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^Yeah... I was gonna say... totally stolen from a movie-


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

What movie ?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> Jade Goody does it (i bet)


Not for long she doesnt!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Angry Pirate... ACTUALLY, I just remember now it wasnt a movie- I heard it on Andy Dick's Comedy cd titled "Why do your shows always suck"--- I knew I heard that one somewhere else-


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know where it originated from but its hilarious.


----------

